# Three breeds, three different pathes!



## Skye~ (Mar 10, 2012)

Greetings, all  For my next pup, we will be getting into Schutzhund (First time) may i add, I have good experienced with 2 out of the three breed's!

The Rottweiler: My mother's friend owned one, when i was younger we lived with that man, i was a kid, around 8 or so.. And in the summer we stayed there i managed to train that fine dog to do ALOT by average standards, *also considering i was a kid*

German Shepherd: We currently own one right now and have managed to do alot of advanced training with her, she's currently three ( She is part Rottweiler) HOWEVER, the dog's parent's where from the police station and the Male managed to get into the females cage and had some fun :smirk: She completely takes after the GSD's i've had experience with from other's dog's (met some working dog's) 

And lastly the 
Malinois/Dutch shepherd: Not much experience with these breeds but i've interacted with them before and have been over at a friend's house who owned 2, not working lines but it had a temperament suited to what the breed was (he had a Dutch and a Malinois).. 


Now, for a first time trainer i'm thinking more the lines of GSD/Malinois, perhaps more so the GSD, because people call them "Good ol' reliable"

However i admire the way the Malinois works it seem's to possibly suit my personality more. I have ADHD, I always like to be moving, therefore i could provide the exercise needed for a Mal, and i've become a decent un professional trainer.. However once i get into SchH3 i hope to fix up my flaws in training. That leaves a Negative for the Rottie however, i am concerned my expectations may be a little bit too much, a Rottweiler compared to a Malinois (As i've witnessed) is like comparing a Pickup truck to a sports car, But they have that Childhood favourite of mine. 
I am a personal trainer, so my hour's are a bit mixed up with how long i "work" a day, but once i get home i will be spending just about the rest of the night with whichever of the three breed's i get.
I've been gravitating more toward's a good Czech line GSD,i want a dog that has drive, but not so much so that it basically breaks down in anxiety, or so little that it can't do what i want, both a GSD or a Mal/Dutchie can fit the bill better than a Rottweiler.
:gsdhead: Any questions/ opinions would be greatly appreciated.. I want to make the best choice!

Thanks guys, greatly appreciated, sorry for the very large text however.
We also have:
A big backyard
Another dog
Large house


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Go to a club where all these types of dogs are working. See what you like, what you don't like. It's really hard to tell you what breed is better because everyone looks for something different in a working dog. It's also hard to say what dog will work better because its not just about the breed, its all about that particular dog.

Every breed brings something different to the game. You have set your expectations really high for a first time handler who hasn't even titled/trained in any other sport as a stepping stone so that you'd understand a little more of what it takes to title a dog.

If you're really set on titling, I highly suggest visiting as many clubs as possible and seeing dogs work. Meeting breeders and handlers who can point you in the right direction. I wouldn't make assumptions based on what you've read on the internet, and what you think your experience has led you to believe.


----------



## Skye~ (Mar 10, 2012)

Indeed, you're right. I have visited some breeder's (GSD) but no clubs. I may be getting a little over my head here, but i like to plan things out in advance


----------



## Skye~ (Mar 10, 2012)

My idea, is because i'm a "first timer" I will get a GSD as they are more forgiving of mistakes and slightly easier in the training department, than after i have gained enough experience, i will test out the BSD and see the saying "Once getting a BSD always have one or never again" And i can decide which breed is more suited for me.. Both are great dog's i just can't decide which (I'm being very general right now..) is better for me.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

do you think you should get a dog that will ground you more ?
I mean as far as a personality match.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm going to give you a bit of advice...slow down. Live in the NOW. You're not just worried about this dog, you're now thinking about the next one? You haven't even trained a dog to do any of the things that will be required of it in Schutzhund and you're already making decisions on how a dog will be or won't be.

How old is your current GSD? Why don't you take her to Schutzhund training and see what its all about. It's a HUGE commitment. It's wonderful to talk about, its wonderful to think you have the time for it, but when you really start doing it, you realize how much you have to sacrifice and sometimes people just aren't ready to make that sacrifice.

Sorry...but in a matter of 30 minutes, after one post, and after what I'm assuming is some research on the internet, you went from thinking about one of three breeds, to settling for one. Slow down. Go to clubs. See the dogs work. Talk to people that know and can explain the differences to you objectively (the internet is terrible at objectivity).


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Go to a club that works both before you make a decision either way. If you are worried you'd screw up a belgian mal you should be worried about screwing up a german shepherd too. Either way with the support of a good club you should be ok either way you go.


----------

